# Restocked Mach 111



## Gary Max (Nov 8, 2010)

Finally got this taken care of-------Restocked for a big Christmas show
Mach 111--- I buy them from my friend Anthony Turchetta


----------



## boxerman (Nov 8, 2010)

A very nice bunch of razors.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice bunch of Razors Gary.


----------



## Froggy (Nov 8, 2010)

Very cool!
I use a Mach III razor...now I have something else to try...gee thanks:bulgy-eyes:


Chris


----------



## corian king (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice job gary!!!
JIM


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 8, 2010)

Where is that you get them Gary?

How many do you normally stock at a show?

Nicely done. I have to give these a try.


----------



## aggromere (Nov 8, 2010)

I've never made any razors but have thought about it.  Does the wood hold up to the water and soap okay.  I shave in the shower (others might as well) and always wondered that.  Those look very cool.


----------



## terryf (Nov 8, 2010)

Lovely bunch of razors, I did two of these the other day. Most work for me was getting the old handles off to replace.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 9, 2010)

aggromere said:


> I've never made any razors but have thought about it. Does the wood hold up to the water and soap okay. I shave in the shower (others might as well) and always wondered that. Those look very cool.


 

They are sealed and don't soak up water. Mine is about two years old and still looks fine----not that it gets a lot of use since I have a beard. But I do keep it trimed. I also use wood the doesn't really soak up water.
Rosewood---Coco---Osage things like that.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 9, 2010)

PTownSubbie said:


> Where is that you get them Gary?
> 
> How many do you normally stock at a show?
> 
> Nicely done. I have to give these a try.


 
http://www.thegoldennib.com/

I like keeping a dozen on display----if you drop below 6 sales will drop off.
At least thats the way it works for me, I am sure other folks have different results.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 9, 2010)

terryf said:


> Lovely bunch of razors, I did two of these the other day. Most work for me was getting the old handles off to replace.


 
I epoxy the heads in---they don't come apart ----the only thing your can take apart is for changing the blade.


----------



## dankc908 (Nov 9, 2010)

I noticed, in my PSI catalog that came this past week, that they are now selling Mach III shaving kits and am thinking about trying a couple of them.  As my wife and I are 'cutting back' and quitting shows (with our trailer full of fabric items, centerpieces, etc.) I am contemplating going to a few _*smaller*_ shows with a suitcase full of turned and scrolled items.  I'll have fewer sales but a lot less overhead!  The razors could be a good idea for me.  Thanks, Gary!

Dan


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 9, 2010)

Heck with contemplating I am tierd of humping that big stuff around.


----------



## fitzman163 (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice work Gary I was thinking of making a few for  Christmas do you mind me asking what the going rate for a razor/brush/stand is these days?


----------



## terryf (Nov 9, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> terryf said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely bunch of razors, I did two of these the other day. Most work for me was getting the old handles off to replace.
> ...



Yip, I use epoxy as well. When the outer rubber is off the handle and its apart. I cut the brass pin down a bit and glue the turned wooden handle onto the head using the pin. 

I assume you do similar?


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 9, 2010)

fitzman163 said:


> Nice work Gary I was thinking of making a few for Christmas do you mind me asking what the going rate for a razor/brush/stand is these days?


 
If I answer this question my tread will either get deleted or moved
Sorry but I don't want to make any work for the Mods, I would rather they get bored.


----------



## Scratch (Nov 9, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> aggromere said:
> 
> 
> > I've never made any razors but have thought about it. Does the wood hold up to the water and soap okay. I shave in the shower (others might as well) and always wondered that. Those look very cool.
> ...



Would you mind telling me what you seal them with? I have to make 5 for Christmas gifts and was thinking I was going to have to make them from acrylic. I have lots or wood blanks but am afraid the water will ruin the wood.
Thanks,  Scratch


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 9, 2010)

terryf said:


> Gary Max said:
> 
> 
> > terryf said:
> ...



Just buy the kits and you don't have to take any handles off.


----------



## terryf (Nov 9, 2010)

jaywood1207 said:


> terryf said:
> 
> 
> > Gary Max said:
> ...



Its about a quarter of the price to use the ones with handles where I am and there's no shipping costs :biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 9, 2010)

Scratch said:


> Gary Max said:
> 
> 
> > aggromere said:
> ...


 
Don't tell anyone but I do it the easy way-----I made all these in one batch and shot them with lacquer--- you can buy the rattle cans at about any hardware store---I like the high gloss---these have three coats--sand with 400 between each coat.


----------



## Scratch (Nov 10, 2010)

THANK YOU!!!  I already use Lacquer for finishing my pens.
I use Magna Max lacquer with a HVLP gun from Harbor Freight.
When I sprayed with a can I got orange peel every time.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice set of razors you have.
I purchase a lot of my supplies from TGN also.
Super nice and great to deal with!
I have a general question - Does anyone know either where you can purchase the Gillette Fusion kits from - OR - How to make or modify the regular fusion razor?
I have been seeing several for sale on ebay - yet I can't find a source for the parts.  The razor heads are completely different from the Mach III, so that can't be switched around....
If you want to see the ones listed on ebay use the following search wording “handmade fusion razor” At this particular time there are about 6 that will come up – however there are many more if you spend more time with a detailed search.
Any advice would be GREAT!!!


----------



## 65GTMustang (Nov 16, 2010)

The razor handles I have made from Acrylics, Trustone and M3 are perfect for the conditions the razor will be subjected too.  However it’s hard to beat a nice wooden handle!
When I turn a razor with a wood handle I simply dip the handle in Marine Spar after I have completely finished the handle on the lathe.  The one can of spar I purchased seem as though it will last me a lifetime.  So far this method has protected my wood turned handle razors and brushes completely.


----------

